# Note 2 & Unlimited Data



## biknut

We took a hit in buying the Note 2 at VZW and paying full price, but seeing the first bill since then makes it SOOOOO worth it! In two weeks with the Note 2 on 4G, and two weeks of 3G on previous phone, I have used 82GB of data! Glad we took the hit up front!


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

82GB!?!?!?

Dude, the [email protected]#$. Sorry to sound like that guy but damn bro, you're the reason we don't have unlimited plans available to us anymore. Bandwidth isn't free and hogging the towers so callously is just wrong. I have unlimited data on my Note 2 and I thought going over 4GB a month was a lot. 82 though? Seriously? That's disgusting.


----------



## Hemorrdroid

He has unlimited, he stayed under his limit. He is not the reason verizon dropped unlimited. Greed is the reason. Its becoming cheaper per GB for verizon as tech advances, and they show you everything you can do, then limit how much you get. It still cost verizon less than what he payed that month. You can burn through 5gb in one hd video on youtube and use twice your monthly allotment in less than 2 hours. So people who use their unlimited like its unlimited, good for them.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Yeah, no. The towers have a set capacity. Bandwidth is not some infinite magical thing that we can all hog up like this guy. Imagine if everyone in his area used bandwidth as wrecklessly as he did? His average download speeds would plummet into nothingness and that unlimited LTE connection he has wouldn't get him 5GB in a month because the speeds were so piss poor.

Yes, people like him ARE the reason we don't have unlimited data anymore. Verizon cannot sustain the speeds LTE gives when many people are consuming far more data than the towers can handle.

I seriously hope this guy gets throttled into the stone age.


----------



## Rolfsted

Holy crap!!!

I've burnt through 12gb downloading ROMs and watching videos on how to root and unlock.

I'm so freaked that I'm waiting until next billing cycle to download a new ROM.

I heard one guy used 60+GB regularly..... Not me....no way. I want my unlimited for a long time.

Verizon tech told me he uses 10 and Verizon watches and can cut you off unlimited.

Wow....

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu

In!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## biknut

Hey, I pay for unlimited so I'm going to use it. There are times when it slows way down, but I don't complain about it because I know other folks have it too.

One other thing to consider- we live in a small "pocket" area that has NO broadband available- believe it or not. We are <10 miles from a major state university, 5 miles from a major interstate, and DSL on 5 sides of us, but not in a very small area that our home sits in the midst of. Oh yeah- there is also a telephone switching station 1/4 mile away with fibre optics run to it, but ATT will not put in DSL in this particular station. Therefore we use our phones for our internet connection. So that accounts for part of that data.

I have lived here 12 years with first miserably slow dial-up, then expensive but not much faster satellite internet, a touch faster 3G smart phone, and now I have 4G and I am going to use it. If/when we ever get DSL, my data usage will drop greatly. But this is the first time I have ever been able to watch a video without buffering that so many people take for granted. Or download a file/ROM in less than 1/2 hour.

I, like some other folks, believe that VZW has eliminated unlimited data plans simply "because they can." And because they are making butt-loads more $$$ this way. So no apologies here.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Unlimited = unlimited no matter how you slice it. I will continue to rape the network for as long as possible. And verizon cut off these plans because they can make more money period. The opposite of this would be to upgrade the network further with more towers etc.. To allow for more data capacity. But would you do more work for less money? I didnt think so.. Yeah they are expanding markets but they arent upgrading capacity because they can make a killing by tiering off data plans. Good for you OP, you did the smart thing by buying at full retail and i hope you continue to digitally molest their data network. In all reality the amount of people who consume enormous GB's of data is a very small percentage. As well as the people who root and tether without restriction, so dont play that card. The fact is if you are upset by this data usage then you are butthurt because you were forced into a limited data plan by buying a discounted device upon renewal, or you hopped on verizon after they tiered data plans. If you had unlimited data you would exploit it as well, maybe not 80 some gb worth, but you would.. I know all you haters are going to lash out now so i have to go. I have some major HD movie downloading to do... Deuces.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

HerbieVersmelz said:


> Unlimited = unlimited no matter how you slice it. I will continue to rape the network for as long as possible. And verizon cut off these plans because they can make more money period. The opposite of this would be to upgrade the network further with more towers etc.. To allow for more data capacity. But would you do more work for less money? I didnt think so.. Yeah they are expanding markets but they arent upgrading capacity because they can make a killing by tiering off data plans. Good for you OP, you did the smart thing by buying at full retail and i hope you continue to digitally molest their data network. In all reality the amount of people who consume enormous GB's of data is a very small percentage. As well as the people who root and tether without restriction, so dont play that card. The fact is if you are upset by this data usage then you are butthurt because you were forced into a limited data plan by buying a discounted device upon renewal, or you hopped on verizon after they tiered data plans. If you had unlimited data you would exploit it as well, maybe not 80 some gb worth, but you would.. I know all you haters are going to lash out now so i have to go. I have some major HD movie downloading to do... Deuces.


Lol is about the most I can say to sum up your rant.

And I am not one of those butthurt individuals who lost his unlimited data, nor did I pay full retail. I'm a smart individual who got the phone at discount price AND maintained unlimited data. Who's smarter now?

By the way having unlimited data (which I do have and use, at 6GB this month) does not mean being an inconsiderate prick who abuses the same resource that is shared by everyone with an LTE Verizon device in your area.

While I agree that Verizon definitely will do things to make more money, I also objectively acknowledge that with faster phones comes faster data consumption. My old Thunderbolt I would peak at 1GB a month because it was just such a slow piece of junk, but now on my Galaxy Note 2 I am hitting close to 6GB in the first month. That is a very real and undeniable piece of evidence that faster devices yields higher tolls on the towers capacity. You couple this with a growing market and guess what? You lead to over-saturated towers that brings down the user experience for ALL.

So go ahead, keep hogging it up, hopefully you don't live in NJ.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Lol is about the most I can say to sum up your rant.
> 
> And I am not one of those butthurt individuals who lost his unlimited data, nor did I pay full retail. I'm a smart individual who got the phone at discount price AND maintained unlimited data. Who's smarter now?
> 
> By the way having unlimited data (which I do have and use, at 6GB this month) does not mean being an inconsiderate prick who abuses the same resource that is shared by everyone with an LTE Verizon device in your area.
> 
> While I agree that Verizon definitely will do things to make more money, I also objectively acknowledge that with faster phones comes faster data consumption. My old Thunderbolt I would peak at 1GB a month because it was just such a slow piece of junk, but now on my Galaxy Note 2 I am hitting close to 6GB in the first month. That is a very real and undeniable piece of evidence that faster devices yields higher tolls on the towers capacity. You couple this with a growing market and guess what? You lead to over-saturated towers that brings down the user experience for ALL.
> 
> So go ahead, keep hogging it up, hopefully you don't live in NJ.


LOL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

In case anyone is unaware ..

http://i.word.com/idictionary/unlimited

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolfsted

Bastards!

Don't come crying here when you're throttled....... Or no longer have unlimited.

Then we'll see who is smug. (Check the dictionary for the meaning)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## biknut

Of everyone that has complained about my original post and the amount of data I have used I wonder- how many of you DO NOT have access to broadband? I am talking absolutely not possible to get broadband? And if you did not have broadband, what would YOUR data usage be? How much data do you use ON your broadband?

If you have read the entire thread, then you have read my follow up post saying that broadband IS NOT AVAILABLE where I live, for any amount of $$$!!! 4G IS my broadband!


----------



## Rolfsted

I live on a farm where no broadband is available. I do have AT&T pitiful DSL through an old phone line. I can't run YouTube videos without having to stop and let it slowly download. But hey it does the job.

You do what you want it's OK. Just don't think Verizon is not going to see subscribers with unlimited using huge amounts of data. There are fewer and fewer of us with unlimited so someone who regularly uses 6-10 GB or less won't be on the radar like a person using 10 times that.

In Illinois the speed limit is 65. I can drive by troopers at 72 and not get stopped. Any more than that, I'm taking my chances.

My 2 pennies........

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Rolfsted said:


> Bastards!
> 
> Don't come crying here when you're throttled....... Or no longer have unlimited.
> 
> Then we'll see who is smug. (Check the dictionary for the meaning)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


if smug means using unlimited data in an unlimited or unrestricted way with out remorse then call me smug  and i shall continue to be smug.

Maybe you should look up jealousy? Hehe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolfsted

HerbieVersmelz said:


> if smug means using unlimited data in an unlimited or unrestricted way with out remorse then call me smug  and i shall continue to be smug.
> 
> Maybe you should look up jealousy? Hehe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No jealousy here.....I've had the unlimited data plan for years. Just not going to smugly abuse it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Rolfsted said:


> No jealousy here.....I've had the unlimited data plan for years. Just not going to smugly abuse it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


kudos to you, somebody get him a cookie please







haha okay im done. You all have a happy new year

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rolfsted

You too....I enjoy messing with people on the net. People in real life are way too serious.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## kisypher

My billing cycle ended yesterday and the "My Verizon" app showed we had used 125gb. I'm glad we still have unlimited data.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

kisypher said:


> My billing cycle ended yesterday and the "My Verizon" app showed we had used 125gb. I'm glad we still have unlimited data.


you sir, are a rock star. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huntken

I've used up to 220gb in a month...come at me, I really don't care if you call me a "hog, disgusting, abuser" or any of that...oh and FCC says Verizon cannot throttle over LTE...so carry on!


----------



## gigatopiloto

Half of my cycling bill

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Yeah, no. The towers have a set capacity. Bandwidth is not some infinite magical thing that we can all hog up like this guy. Imagine if everyone in his area used bandwidth as wrecklessly as he did? His average download speeds would plummet into nothingness and that unlimited LTE connection he has wouldn't get him 5GB in a month because the speeds were so piss poor.
> 
> Yes, people like him ARE the reason we don't have unlimited data anymore. Verizon cannot sustain the speeds LTE gives when many people are consuming far more data than the towers can handle.
> 
> I seriously hope this guy gets throttled into the stone age.


This guy is funny... Sounds like someone blindly upgraded and lost their unlimited data then came to the forums to cry about it.

Got news for you buddy. Verizon is a business. They like to make money. They realized they could make a heck of a lot more off people like you. And no they are no where near their "capacity".

Edit: see here. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31628-How-much-do-you-Tether?--Ever-been-warned?--Why-all-the-FUD?#entry867394

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrynalyne

huntken said:


> I've used up to 220gb in a month...come at me, I really don't care if you call me a "hog, disgusting, abuser" or any of that...oh and FCC says Verizon cannot throttle over LTE...so carry on!


Throttle, no. Cancel, yes. You can't use 220gb of data in a month on the device itself unless you are a tween with no job, or life. Otherwise, someone is tethering and unless you have a tethering plan, Verizon is within their rights to cancel you, FCC be damned.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

bond32 said:


> Throttle, no. Cancel, yes. You can't use 220gb of data in a month on the device itself unless you are a tween with no job, or life. Otherwise, someone is tethering and unless you have a tethering plan, Verizon is within their rights to cancel you, FCC be damned.


I love you Adrynalyne


----------



## huntken

Adrynalyne said:


> Throttle, no. Cancel, yes. You can't use 220gb of data in a month on the device itself unless you are a tween with no job, or life. Otherwise, someone is tethering and unless you have a tethering plan, Verizon is within their rights to cancel you, FCC be damned.


I do indeed have the unlimited tether option on my plan, and guess what? If they want to cancel my contract they can go right ahead, saves me the money of canceling it myself. Till then I'll use exactly what I pay for.


----------



## mallen462

Most data usage is from gallery syncing with Picasa

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkjellgren

I definitely don't use a ton of data since I'm in wifi most of the day but I'm glad I did some upgrade swapping within my family plan so I could keep my unlimited data (you know, just in case) from my launch day thunderbolt contract.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## nativi

I pay for unlimited I'll use what they give me unlimited amount. In fact I feel like using more for they try to screw you with upgrade fees and all kinds of other crap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dave_k

Nobody should complain about anyone else using the services they pay for to the fullest.

Jerkoffs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rootuser3.0

Yea you pay for unlimited= use whatever you want. People who complain wish they had unlimited or once did and screwed it up for an upgrade and now they mad.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 running Jelly Beans for da haters


----------



## Brandon_Schulze

I Love the Jerks and Haters who are giving the people who use their unlimited data.

I Have unlimited and my average monthly use is about 55 GB.

I have spoken with Verizon about the data use and they said that they cannot cap or take away my unlimited data.

I'm not upgrading my account and the FCC rules and regulations prohibit VZW from making changes without my consent (IE Signing a new contract)

So to everyone giving the people who enjoy their data crap, have fun using your phone to a fraction of it's potential.

:thumbdown:


----------



## shoman24v

Jesus Christ. To those using >25GB put your phone down! You literally have to be streaming 24/7 or downloading shit all the time. I use my phone every day. Stream Netflix almost every day for an hour at the gym and have never even used 10 GB for the month. I average 5... So again wtf are you doing on your phone?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droid_Evo_8

shoman24v said:


> Jesus Christ. To those using >25GB put your phone down! You literally have to be streaming 24/7 or downloading shit all the time. I use my phone every day. Stream Netflix almost every day for an hour at the gym and have never even used 10 GB for the month. I average 5... So again wtf are you doing on your phone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


They're torrenting, bro. LOL


----------



## Discovered

I do not torrent, I go about 30 gb a month, I do not use wifi.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## softballjunkee13

HerbieVersmelz said:


> In case anyone is unaware ..
> 
> http://i.word.com/idictionary/unlimited
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


In Case anyone is unaware:

http://i.word.com/idictionary/asshole

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

softballjunkee13 said:


> In Case anyone is unaware:
> 
> http://i.word.com/idictionary/asshole
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


this is the sound of one hand clapping ...... (Because i need the other one to limitlessly use my data)







:lol::lol:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HerbieVersmelz

Discovered said:


> I do not torrent, I go about 30 gb a month, I do not use wifi.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


hell yea! I cancelled my wifi once i realized i could tether all my stuff on my UNLIMITED smartphone data plan!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

shoman24v said:


> Jesus Christ. To those using >25GB put your phone down! You literally have to be streaming 24/7 or downloading shit all the time. I use my phone every day. Stream Netflix almost every day for an hour at the gym and have never even used 10 GB for the month. I average 5... So again wtf are you doing on your phone?


Exactly, nail on the ****ing head right here.

As Adrynalyne said a page back...


Adrynalyne said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You can't use 220gb of data in a month on the device itself unless you are a tween with no job, or life.


[/background]


----------



## shoman24v

I just lost my unlimited data when I got my GSIII. Am I sad? Yes. Do I abuse 'unlimited' data? Nope. So Right now I have 10GBs between two lines, which should be plenty.


----------

